
Fundamental Concepts in Programming Languages - rspivak
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?FundamentalConceptsInProgrammingLanguages
======
greenyoda
The only link that works is the last one:

[http://www.itu.dk/courses/BPRD/E2009/fundamental-1967.pdf](http://www.itu.dk/courses/BPRD/E2009/fundamental-1967.pdf)

